
Termux Useful or Not - black_out
Is termux useful on android?
i mean for hacking purpose?
======
I_am_neo
You could say that.

[https://wiki.termux.com/wiki/FAQ#Can_I_do_hacking_with_Termu...](https://wiki.termux.com/wiki/FAQ#Can_I_do_hacking_with_Termux.3F)

[https://wiki.termux.com/wiki/Kali_Nethunter](https://wiki.termux.com/wiki/Kali_Nethunter)

------
Ultramanoid
Couldn't use Android without it by now. Porting, maintaining and updating
Linux binaries to use in Android was difficult, time consuming, or simply not
worth it before Termux. It's running multiple things in any of my devices
24/7.

------
hsnewman
I use it all the time. I have a Lenovo Yoga book and it (Termux) gives me the
ability to use the device much like a linux terminal.

------
kleer001
Yes & yes.

